# BTV - Batavia Mining



## krisbarry (10 August 2005)

Any thoughts on this stock?


----------



## krisbarry (11 August 2005)

I have been doing a little research on this company last night.  Seems to have reached agreement with AIM-listed specialty metals company Thor Mining to acquire the Uranium Exploration Rights over a portfolio of exploration licences in the Eastern Arunta Province of the Northern Territory.

Not sure if the latest news regarding the Federal Government taking control of Uranium mining in the Territory will have any affect.

I have noticed that Uranium stocks seem to be hot at the moment, wonder how long this run will last?


----------



## krisbarry (12 August 2005)

*Feds seize uranium mines*

August 04, 2005 
From: AAP 

THE Federal Government has declared the Northern Territory open to uranium mining, taking control of the future of its rich uranium deposits.

The move came after the NT Labor Government, vehemently opposed to uranium mining, walked away from any responsibility for new mines during a 15-minute meeting between the federal and territory resource ministers in Darwin.
Federal Resources Minister Ian Macfarlane said the Government had sought legal advice after NT Chief Minister Clare Martin vowed in June, in the lead-up to the NT election, to ban new uranium mines.

The NT Government had obtained its own similar advice, which found the commonwealth had the power to override any ban.

"For the good of the Territory and for the good of the resources industry in territory, we can't allow this confusion to continue," Mr Macfarlane said.

"This no uranium policy is a nonsensical policy.

"The Northern Territory is open for business on uranium mining.
"We were (reluctant) to go down this road, even as late as this morning I was asking the Territory Government to co-operate.

"But if they're not prepared to do that ... the commonwealth will act to accept that responsibility."

About a dozen companies are exploring for uranium in the resource-rich Territory, home to some $12 billion worth of known uranium deposits, Mr Macfarlane said.

"There is a worldwide demand for uranium at the moment, ... and people are literally coming and beating on your door," he said.

"It's simply not feasible to refuse the opportunity to develop a resource based on a political whim."

But confusion remains, with NT Mining Minister Kon Vatskalis contradicting the federal minister, saying the NT Government had not walked away from the meeting but was "bulldozed".

"Our Government will not approve any new uranium mines in the Territory, we don't want new uranium mines," he said.

"We didn't abdicate, we didn't roll over.

'Simply the Federal Government bulldozed us, and they said 'tough, we are going to say that you are going to have uranium mines in the Territory'."

Ms Martin later weighed in saying the Territory had not given up any power on the mines because it never had any power to begin with.

"The Federal Government ... has full control over uranium mining because we are not a state," she said.

However, the NT Government is a regulator of the Territory's only operating uranium mine, Ranger, surrounded by the World Heritage-listed Kakadu National Park.

The NT Government prosecuted Ranger owner Energy Resources of Australia in June after 28 workers fell ill after drinking or showering in water contaminated with uranium last year.

Environmentalists described Canberra's attempt to override the NT ban as "bully boy" tactics, while federal Labor MP Warren Snowdon said the Federal Government had "fired the first shot in the dismembering of self-government in the NT".

Federal Country Liberal Party Senator Nigel Scullion said the NT Government had abdicated any right for the NT to be involved in any prospective uranium mining ventures.

"In washing its hands of the opportunity for joint decision making with the commonwealth, the Martin Government has torn up the right for Territorians to be party to an agreement on uranium mining in the territory," Mr Scullion said.

Already grappling with federal moves to establish an unwanted nuclear waste dump in the Territory, the NT Government said the uranium issue would add to the push for the Territory to become a state


----------



## krisbarry (13 August 2005)

July 13th. BTV started a new deep drilling program at the Deflector Deposit, targeting an increase in the current resource base.

Hopefully the assay results confirm an increase.

Must be a factor in BTV's current share price, along with the Uranium Portfolio.

Below is a 2 month chart of BTV.  A marked increase in share price.

Trading of late has been very heavy. My entry price is 5.9 cents.


----------



## el_ninj0 (13 August 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> July 13th. BTV started a new deep drilling program at the Deflector Deposit, targeting an increase in the current resource base.
> 
> Hopefully the assay results confirm an increase.
> 
> ...




Entry price no higher than 4.5 krisbarry. I wouldn't put my money on these guys yet either. I'd be waiting a little while yet.


----------



## Alpaca (13 August 2005)

I haven't looked at it, but I have looked at your posts , and the subsequent rise with LVL, so will have a look at this one.

Funny, with LVL I thought it was a go, but I didn't get to leave my employment, so never invested. But now I am finally non working, and can devote some time to stocks. (At least I hope I am non working..don't knock on my door and say..)

sorry, warped sense of humour..bit of the goons and Python, will shut up now..

Oh, but if the middle east keeps boiling, with all the research that has gone into nuclear energy, maybe uranium is the fuel source to replace oil...just a thought..n


----------



## krisbarry (13 August 2005)

> Entry price no higher than 4.5 krisbarry. I wouldn't put my money on these guys yet either. I'd be waiting a little while yet.





Just checking your reasoning... 

Why 4.5 cents, is that a support level?

And why the wait?

I was thinking that the level of support shown for Uranium stocks over the past 6-9 months would justify this stock as being a resonable buy @ 5.9 cents, considering last few annoucements.

Thanks,

Kris


----------



## el_ninj0 (13 August 2005)

First reason, uranium will not be the replacement energy source for oil. There is only around 100 years with of uranium to supply the western world with power, and its nuclear waste is far to dangerous for that.

Secondly, the price increase is because of the hype surounding the governments decision to take over the uranium mining operation in the NT.

4.5cps because thats what the fundementals charting shows.


----------



## krisbarry (13 August 2005)

Alpaca said:
			
		

> but if the middle east keeps boiling, with all the research that has gone into nuclear energy, maybe uranium is the fuel source to replace oil...just a thought..n





Yes...the Federal Goverment have to find ways to reduce oil consumption and look into alternate energy sources.  I am very glad they have taken over the the ownership of Uranium mining in the Territory.  Makes stocks like BTV more valuable

Petrol just hit 1.26 in Adelaide. Ouch!

Coal, Gas and Oil are depleting at such a rapid rate and Electricity prices have risen dramatically, I think now is the time!


----------



## krisbarry (13 August 2005)

el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> First reason, uranium will not be the replacement energy source for oil. There is only around 100 years with of uranium to supply the western world with power, and its nuclear waste is far to dangerous for that.
> 
> Secondly, the price increase is because of the hype surounding the governments decision to take over the uranium mining operation in the NT.
> 
> 4.5cps because thats what the fundementals charting shows.





Thanks,

I understand your reasoning. 

I am aware that oil will run out within 50 to 80 years so there is room for new sources of energy that will last at least 3 generations.

I also think that scientist/enviromentalists etc will be employed to find ways to eliminate the the dangers envolved with the use of uranium.


----------



## el_ninj0 (13 August 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> I am aware that oil will run out within 50 to 80 years so there is room for new sources of energy that will last at least 3 generations.




Not oil, uranium, oil will be gone within 25 years.

And i have no doubt they will figure out a safe way to combat the hazards of uranium, however, how much will it cost? what safety measures will be in place to make sure companies follow these laws to the utmost? what effect will it have on the bottom dollar for the companies involved with uranium in the future? will government have to subsidise these companies for providing energy by uranium use?, why should they subsidise when other forms of power less costly and of far less risk are available right now today?, tidal power, wind power, solar power, geothermal power, etc....

Personally, i think uranium is a waste of time, too much money to be spent on something that we know has such huge risks as such little benefit. Nuclear power cannot be used in vehicles for multiple reasons, therefore carbon emissions will continue to increase, therefore global warming will also. Lose lose situation.

Should be looking into companies such as Origin Energy which are searching for viable alternatives, like GDY(GEODYNAMICS LIMITED FPO).


----------



## krisbarry (13 August 2005)

el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> GDY(GEODYNAMICS LIMITED FPO).




I saw a recent news report on GDY, as its work is being carried out in S.A.  Seems very interesting.


----------



## krisbarry (14 August 2005)

On the 14th of June 2005 Hartleys Research Report concludes that BTV is a speculative buy stock @ 1.9 cents.  2 months on and the share price has increased to as high as 6.6 cents just last week.  Could be another DYL in the making.


Source : http://www.bataviamining.com.au   (broker report)


----------



## canny (14 August 2005)

IMO - it doesn't matter how many years of uranium or oil we have left on the planet.
The main thing right now is the 'flavour of the month' attitude to uranium.
Anyone who remembers the days of making bucket loads on the dot com boom, will be happily raking in good profits at the moment.

It's similar to the run that oil had late last year.

BTV looks as if it has more potential than most of the "U" possibles.
If you are looking at options - BTVOA is the better buy with a 5c exercise versus BTVO with a 20c exercise just 3 months later. Avoid BTVO if you like making money! Far better value in the heads or the OA oppies.
Cheers.


----------



## krisbarry (16 August 2005)

BTV will be a high risk, high reward stock!

Lots of similarities with DYL, as both have been suspended stocks in previous hands.  Have come out of suspension, mentioned Uranium and the share price and volume and increased substantially.

My feeling is very optimistic, with China's growth rate running at 8% and an insatiable appetite for raw materials coupled with a hyped media frenzy in regards to Uranium.  Not to forget a very high gold price at the moment.

I don't see a dot.com bubble here, merely a supply and demand factor that needs to be met with new energy sources like Uranium.


http://www.bataviamining.com.au/PDF/reports/05-06-16 Hartleys BTV-20050614.pdf


----------



## krisbarry (17 August 2005)

Public uranium hearing this week

MINING company representatives and conservationists will state their views on the use of Australia's uranium resources at a public hearing in Melbourne this week.

The hearing, conducted by the House of Representatives Standing Committee on Industry and Resources, will gather evidence for a parliamentary inquiry into the development of the non-fossil fuel energy industry in Australia.

Representatives from the CSIRO, organisations such as Friends of the Earth and mining companies, Southern Gold and Heathgate Resources, will contribute to the hearing in Melbourne this Friday.

The parliamentary inquiry will examine the global demand for Australia's uranium resources, the strategic importance of resources and the potential implications for global greenhouse gas emission reductions from the further development and export of Australia's uranium resources. 


source: http://www.theadvertiser.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5936,16290063%5E1702,00.html


----------



## krisbarry (17 August 2005)

Found this article on another board very interesting... (Canadian)

My nuclear reaction: consider uranium stocks

"Risk and Reward" by Scott Baker 

Many investors follow the ups and downs of oil prices, gold prices, even steel prices, but chances are there's one key industrial commodity you never think about. I'm referring to uranium. You rarely hear its price quoted, and other than the occasional article about the problems of getting rid of the stuff after it's been used, no one pays much attention to it.

This quiet period may be about to end. After years of stagnation, the uranium market is displaying signs that it may have entered a long period of rising prices. If you're looking for a risky but potentially very profitable investment, you should pay attention.

This is not an investment for the faint of heart. The uranium industry operates a bit like a private club. A handful of private and state-owned producers dominate the business and the total market capitalization of all the publicly listed producers stands at less than $30 billion. These producers sell to a small group of reactor operators. Since the numbers of both buyers and sellers are so limited, information about inventory levels and other industry fundamentals is scarce.

The information that is public shows a booming industry. From 1979 to 2000, prices for uranium drifted lower and producers did little exploration. But since 2000, when the spot price hit $7 (U.S.) a pound, the market has turned around in spectacular fashion. Spot prices have soared to around $29 (U.S.), while longer-term contracts fetch prices approaching $30 (U.S.) a pound. The world is consuming 170 million pounds a year of uranium and, by some estimates, demand is running ahead of supply by 20 million to 30 million pounds annually. The shortfall is being met by drawing down inventories and reprocessing nuclear weapons in Russia, but both sources are thought to be in decline.

How high could the price of uranium go? Current prices are still well below the nearly $50 (U.S.) level reached in the late 1970s. Mining companies are rushing to find new deposits, but help will be a long time coming, because it takes years to find and develop a uranium mine. Meanwhile, demand for the radioactive element is growing by about 2% annually; China alone has about 40 nuclear plants on the drawing board.

With most industrial materials, higher prices would reduce demand. But uranium is a special case. There is no substitute for it in fueling nuclear reactors, yet its cost makes up only about 2% of the cost of building and running reactors. As a result, higher prices are not likely to deter consumption. The price of uranium will continue to rise until enough supply comes on stream to meet demand. Since mines take so long to develop, uranium prices are likely to keep moving higher”” perhaps substantially higher ”” over the next several years.

How do you capitalize on that trend? The safest way is to invest in Cameco, the Saskatoon-based company that is the largest publicly traded uranium producer in the world. Its share price has soared over the past year and, at $48 at the time of writing, it's no longer the great deal it once was. Still, it's well worth buying, especially if its price dips. Using conservative long-term prices of $20 (U.S.) per pound for uranium, and discounting the cash flows back to the present at 10%, I estimate Cameco's net asset value (NAV) to be about $43 per share. Each dollar increase in the long-term price of uranium adds another buck per share to the NAV of Cameco, so fair value for the stock, assuming higher uranium prices, is likely to lie somewhere between $43 and $53. Given the likelihood that Cameco will trade at a premium to NAV in the same way that large gold companies do, the company could be worth as much as $60 a share.

Smaller exploration companies such as Strathmore Minerals or Aflease Gold and Uranium are far riskier and will need long-term prices to hit $30 (U.S.) to justify mining their reserves. However, if those prices hold, the upside is tremendous. These companies could climb to three to four times their current values.

Investing in uranium involves risk, but the world needs reliable and clean energy sources, and the nuclear industry is poised to enter a new era of growth. Uranium producers and explorers should be well rewarded along the way, and smart investors will keep a close eye out for buying opportunities.

From the Summer 2005 issue.


----------



## krisbarry (27 August 2005)

*Possibly x 5 Announcements will be coming very soon, as follows:*

1) Gold and Copper assays from previous drilling at Gullewa!

2) Bankable Feasibility Study (incl. resource upgrade) should nearly be complete via further testing June,July @ Gullewa!

3) Computer modelling resource estimates for Uranium at new 'U' tenements at Eastern Arunta Province!

4) Comprehensive and proposed drilling programme for 'U' at Eastern Arunta Province tenements in N.T.

5) New 'U' Exploration permits approval via Feds for new 'U' tenement applications, as part and additional to existing Eastern Arunta Province tenement portfolio.

Share price currently sitting @ 6 cents with high volume over the past 2 trading days!

Plenty of chatter around the boards about this stock, put it on your watch lists!


----------



## bailej03 (28 August 2005)

el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Not oil, uranium, oil will be gone within 25 years.
> 
> Personally, i think uranium is a waste of time, too much money to be spent on something that we know has such huge risks as such little benefit. Nuclear power cannot be used in vehicles for multiple reasons, therefore carbon emissions will continue to increase, therefore global warming will also. Lose lose situation.
> 
> Should be looking into companies such as Origin Energy which are searching for viable alternatives, like GDY(GEODYNAMICS LIMITED FPO).




Imho, uranium is the way of the future. You really think uranium resources won't at least double with all this exploration that’s going on atm. With modern techniques, eg. MTN's great resource estimate, we will sure up enough uranium to last 200 yrs. Plus, newer reactor designs using less uranium and thermal breeder reactor using thorium. Uranium is an energy source that can be employed now. It doesn't need to be proven up. Although nuclear power cannot be used for vehicles, it is very narrow minded to say this should end its use. It has been shown that reactor cooling water actually provides enough heat to dissociate water to make hydrogen, one of the fuels of the future. Additionally, it provides a clean energy source to make hydrogen commercially instead of burning fossil fuels. This will dramatically reduce carbon emissions and slow global warming until something renewable can be developed to be commercial. Maybe GDY will play a big part in the future energy needs, but nuclear is a proven energy source which can come online relatively quickly. 

The question is to find the correct exposure to the uranium industry. Although the spec might look appealing now for their high volatility, longer term most of these will never produce an pound of yellowcake. If you believe this could be the way of the future, then finding exposure now may still prove up to be an excellent investment.


----------



## brerwallabi (28 August 2005)

A bull market is certainly underway in the the uranium area, how strong yet to see, don't like the thought of the stuff myself but thats not going to stop me profiting as the opportunity presents itself, right now I am prepared to take a calculated risk on BTV, if the demand for uranium suddenly steps up then BTV may fly. I presume we may hear something positive shortly as prices moves indicate something is in the air. In at .054 and will watch carefully, I almost got caught on DEG another company with lots in the ground (various)??? and no results yet. DEG by the way look interesting at the momment and look like might head upto 26.5 from 22.5 my view only, whoops should be on another thread I think. Its worthwhile having a look at the DEG graph will post later on seperate thread.
Good Luck Kris with you BTV


----------



## krisbarry (28 August 2005)

Yes i guess it is hard to tell when the bull market will end in the the uranium area, but I do believe that our alternative energy sources are either depleting at such a rapid rate or are unable to cope with the demand, and hence the upward movement in the Uranium spot price.

Ethically I am in two minds about Uranium...

I see it as a cleaner fuel souce than that of coal and oil, eg very little or no greenhouse gases produced. 

BUT:

The long-term problem miners and countries will face is where to store the spent Uranium which can be toxic for up to 100,000 years.  That will be costly and a massive environmental problem.

In the long term I think that for many mining companies to survive it would be wise for them to take up some form of Uranium mining.  It seems to be a proven factor in the share price rises of many mining companies.  The ones that have taken aboard Uranium have had substantial increases of late, with very little down-side.  

So at this point in time I feel pretty confident that BTV will do well over the coming months.


----------



## krisbarry (28 August 2005)

An ABC story on 4 Corners reoprted both side of the Uranium debate, here is the link.

http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/content/2005/s1441248.htm

NB: There will be a Four Corners Broadband Edition of this program available online this coming week. Check out the website for further details.


----------



## krisbarry (29 August 2005)

BTV looking very strong in pre-open this morning.

Volume and share price in upward movement late last week.  Drill results are in the lab and will be released later this week, or early next week.

Hopefully a resource up-grade.


----------



## krisbarry (31 August 2005)

*Possibly x5 Announcements may be on their way, as follows: *

1) Gold and Copper assays from previous drilling at Gullewa!

2) Bankable Feasibility Study (incl. resource upgrade) should nearly be complete via further testing June,July @ Gullewa!

3) Computer modelling resource estimates for Uranium at new 'U' tenements at Eastern Arunta Province!

4) Comprehensive and proposed drilling programme for 'U' at Eastern Arunta Province tenements in N.T.

5) New 'U' Exploration permits approval via Feds for new 'U' tenement applications, as part and additional to existing Eastern Arunta Province tenement portfolio.


----------



## krisbarry (2 September 2005)

Downer Espouses Nuclear Virtues

From: AAP By Denis Peters
September 01, 2005 

FOREIGN Minister Alexander Downer has laid out the case for Australia taking the path to nuclear power generation, saying global warming is forcing a rethink on the issue.

He joins fellow Cabinet minister Dr Brendan Nelson among government members espousing the benefits of nuclear energy since Prime Minister John Howard called for a renewed debate on the issue.
Mr Downer said Australia's substantial uranium exports were already being used to generate 2 per cent of the world's electricity production, making Australia deeply entwined in nuclear energy, particularly in the east Asian region.

Heavily coal-dependent, Australia has no electricity generation through nuclear power.

Its only reactor, at Lucas Heights, is used for purposes such as sub-atomic research, the production of radioactive medicines for cancer therapy, and production of radioisotopes for industrial uses.

But Australia held the world's largest uranium reserves, enabling the country to make a major contribution to global energy production, Mr Downer said


"The plain reality is that the growing demand for energy worldwide, and in our own region, will be satisfied in part by nuclear power generation," he said during the 2005 Sir Condor Laucke Oration at the Barossa Valley.
"In the 21st century, the responsible position is to recognise that nuclear power has an important place in the overall global energy mix."

Mr Downer urged those confronting global environmental challenges to "avoid pseudo-science and doomsday scenarios".

"Nuclear power's clear benefits in greenhouse terms are causing many countries to reconsider some outdated prejudices," he said.

"The reality is that nuclear energy is the only established non-fossil fuel energy source capable of generating large amounts of baseload electricity without significant emissions of carbon dioxide."

Mr Downer said Australia's uranium exports allowed other countries to reduce their carbon dioxide emissions.

"Countries using Australian uranium avoid CO2 emissions of the same magnitude as Australia's own CO2 emissions from all sources," he said.

Safety concerns about nuclear power were inaccurate perceptions of risks that were not backed up by facts, Mr Downer said..

"Anti-nuclear groups irresponsibly exploit these concerns to pursue their own mythology."

Mr Downer said Australia would have a vital role to play with regard to the future of global nuclear power.

"As global demand for greenhouse-friendly nuclear power grows, global demand for uranium will also grow," he said.

"And as the holder of the world's largest uranium reserves, we have a responsibility to supply clean energy to other countries – even if, so far, we have chosen not to use nuclear energy ourselves."


----------



## krisbarry (2 September 2005)

Share holders of BTV would be hoping for Gullewa results to prove 2 things:

* A resource increase
* Good metallurgical results

This would then allow a feasability study.

The strategy going forward for the Gullewa Project is to increase the Deflector Deposit mineral resource by drilling targets down to 400 metres in vertical depth, and to test other Deflector Deposit lodes. The drilling commenced in early July 2005. It is also planned to continue the current metallurgical testwork programme on the oxide, transitional and primary zones. 

So if below* happens we also hold a substantial gold/copper deposit, HUGE Bonus!!!

*Upon a successful metallurgical outcome and mineral resource upgrade, completion of the 

Feasibility Study will be commenced.* 

Successful metallurgical outcome being the main factor, as without this no Feasibility Study or BFS. 

Also worth a big note: most if not all holders dont care or hold for gullewa, they bought on the Northern Territory Uranium Prospects, so i think if gullewa can do above it will suprise market. 

Have a look @ below techs now available for these HUGE Uranium tenaments, 

Batavia has also acquired a comprehensive database of historical uranium exploration and exploration and mining geologist that used to work fot n.t. gov! Geological Survey

Almost 20 years have elapsed since the end of the last uranium exploration boom. In that time there have been many technological improvements that impact directly on the methodology of uranium exploration. Some of the key developments include the use of multi element chemical analysis, aerial 
gamma ray, aerial magnetic mapping, hyperspectral mapping, gradient gravity and electromagnetic surveying. 

Batavia has also acquired a comprehensive database of historical uranium exploration information, both within the tenement areas and on a regional scale throughout the Northern Territory, WA and SA.


Mr Pedro Kastellorizos is an exploration and mining geologist with in excess of ten years professional experience. 

He has initiated and managed exploration and mining projects in the Northern Territory and Western Australia on behalf of several mining companies, including the successful exploration of uranium, gold and base metals.

Mr Kastellorizos was based in Darwin and was formerly with the Northern Territory Government as a member of the NT Geological Survey and has an in depth knowledge of the Northern Territory.

Effective from January 2005, he is now based in the Perth Office. Mr Kastellorizos is also a 

Exploration Manager of Tennant Creek Gold Limited. 

APPOINTMENT OF DIRECTOR

8 August 2005

The Directors of Batavia Mining Limited advise that Mr Pedro Kastellorizos has been appointed to the Board as Exploration Director.

Mr Pedro Kastellorizos was an Exploration Geologist with AFMECO Mining and Exploration PtyLtd (subsidiary of COGEMA Australia) for five years in the late 90’s. His extensive experience includes exploration of unconformity style uranium deposits in the Northern Territory. Mr Kastellorizos is currently the Exploration Manager of Tennant Creek Gold Limited and will continue in this role.

Substantial Holders   note: ANZ no.3 and Westpac no.8

As at 31 July 2005
Rank Name Units Held at 31 July 2005 % of Issued Capital
1 Tennant Creek Gold Limited 46,003,839 16.96
2 Leet Investments Pty Ltd 12,400,000 4.57
3 ANZ Nominees Limited 9,456,767 3.49
4 Cavendish Corporation Ltd 4,980,000 1.84
5 Paticoa Nominees Pty Ltd 4,622,584 1.71
6 Mr John Hudson Keesing/Mr Graeme David Meyers 4,275,000 1.57
7 Biddle Partners Pty Ltd 4,099,391 1.51
8 Westpac Custodian Nominees Limited 3,849,538 1.42


Old report below is still good reading

http://www.bataviamining.com.au/PDF/reports/05-06-16 Hartleys BTV-20050614.pdf


----------



## krisbarry (2 September 2005)

Quick update on assay results from a member on another board:

Phoned Batavia, was advised assay results may be out middle of next week. 

So far so good!


----------



## paladin boy (2 September 2005)

Hi forum members,
It seems Krisbarry has been very busy the last few weeks ,you will have to be careful you don't get R.S.I.  Kris .It stands for "repetitive strain injury" , which you seem to be doing on any forum you can push this share.On one other forum they are even calling you a "RAMPER".You started of with a simple query,then continued to answer your own query.20 times out of 26 at the last count, and your posts are word for word on another forum. The only differance was you started of 
"talk on other boards seems to suggest a very high price in months any where from it's current level of 6c to 20c even with the possibility of $1. Any thoughts?"
 Who was doing the talking.? 
I'm sure everyone has seen through you but I just had to have my say.
paladin boy :goodnight


----------



## krisbarry (3 September 2005)

paladin boy said:
			
		

> Hi forum members,
> It seems Krisbarry has been very busy the last few weeks ,you will have to be careful you don't get R.S.I.  Kris .It stands for "repetitive strain injury" , which you seem to be doing on any forum you can push this share.On one other forum they are even calling you a "RAMPER".You started of with a simple query,then continued to answer your own query.20 times out of 26 at the last count, and your posts are word for word on another forum. The only differance was you started of
> "talk on other boards seems to suggest a very high price in months any where from it's current level of 6c to 20c even with the possibility of $1. Any thoughts?"
> Who was doing the talking.?
> ...





The person that shared their thoughts on the share price  was "Castaway" AKA "Supercycle" from hotcopper.com.au  

They are not my words.  I only read what others had posted then relayed them onto other boards as a share price rumour.  i think that is valid.  

These are my sources: 

* Media Reports 
* Company websites 
* asx.com.au 
* NAB - Online Trading 
* ozestock.com.au 
* TopStocks.com.au 
* Hotcopper.com.au 
* ShareScene.com 
* webcharts.com.au 
* incrediblecharts.com

Many other people post the same articles on a multitude of sites, I do not see a problem in that.  

I have read other peoples posts and lifted what they have written and pasted it onto other sites too.

It is all about sharing information, sharing what other people have written and doing your own research.

A collaboration of stock discussion boards and memebers makes researching stocks, much easier.

I started the BTV thread on ASF.  B4 that point this stock had never even been discussed on this site.  So my question to you is...is this site better or worse off for my posts?

We should all be working together to inform others, that is my opinon!


----------



## krisbarry (3 September 2005)

Nuke safety fears overblown, says Downer

02sep05
FOREIGN Minister Alexander Downer has played down the likelihood of Australia resorting to nuclear energy despite advocating its benefits.

As Australia considers selling some of its vast uranium reserves to China, Mr Downer has promoted the benefits of nuclear power.

Delivering the 2005 Sir Condor Laucke Oration in the Barossa Valley last night, Mr Downer said nuclear power plants produced no greenhouse gas emissions and concerns about their safety were overblown.

"Safety concerns about nuclear power are inaccurate perceptions of risks that are not backed up by facts," he said in a speech.

While everyone had heard of the Chernobyl disaster in Russia, it was the result of old reactor technology, Mr Downer said. 

He was perplexed by the arguments of some against nuclear energy, but who also claimed they wanted to cut greenhouse gas emissions.

"Over 30 countries have nuclear power programs ... (and) in doing so, they avoid emissions of some 2.2 billion tonnes of carbon dioxide each ear," he said.

He said the number of reactors globally was expected to increase significantly and Australia would have a vital role to play in the future of global nuclear power.

But at the same time, it was unlikely Australia would turn to nuclear energy itself soon.

"Here in this country we have very cheap coal, we are blessed with enormous coal resources," Mr Downer said on ABC radio after the speech.

"Not only do I think that's likely to be a problem economically, just think of the political controversy and opportunism that surrounded the issue of a nuclear waste dump."

Mr Downer told the audience that although the use of nuclear power in Australia may be a way off, the nation would still play a major role in the nuclear energy debate because of the growing demand for uranium. Australia has about 40 per cent of the world's known uranium reserves.

"As global demand for greenhouse-friendly nuclear power grows, global demand for uranium will also grow," Mr Downer said.

"As the holder of the world's largest uranium reserves, we have a responsibility to supply clean energy to other countries, even if so far we've chosen not to use nuclear energy ourselves."

Mr Downer said it was important that the growing use of nuclear energy did not have a negative effect on nuclear non-proliferation efforts.

But withholding uranium would not deter those wanting it for nefarious means.

"It is important to understand uranium is not a scare material, every country has some uranium," Mr Downer said.

Australia has begun formal negotiations on the export of uranium to China but has promised adequate safeguards to strike an export deal.


----------



## el_ninj0 (3 September 2005)

Kris, Interesting post there. When you quote information from other sources, could you please give source.

Thanks.


----------



## Kauri (3 September 2005)

Substantial Holders note: ANZ no.3 and Westpac no.8

As at 31 July 2005
Rank Name Units Held at 31 July 2005 % of Issued Capital
1 Tennant Creek Gold Limited 46,003,839 16.96
2 Leet Investments Pty Ltd 12,400,000 4.57
3 ANZ Nominees Limited 9,456,767 3.49
4 Cavendish Corporation Ltd 4,980,000 1.84
5 Paticoa Nominees Pty Ltd 4,622,584 1.71
6 Mr John Hudson Keesing/Mr Graeme David Meyers 4,275,000 1.57
7 Biddle Partners Pty Ltd 4,099,391 1.51
8 Westpac Custodian Nominees Limited 3,849,538 1.42

Krisbarry...  Re ANZ and Westpac holdings...I take it that you realise they are custodian nominee accts, not holdings by the banks themselves.


----------



## krisbarry (3 September 2005)

el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> Kris, Interesting post there. When you quote information from other sources, could you please give source.
> 
> Thanks.





For sure, in future I will name the member and the source.


----------



## krisbarry (3 September 2005)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Substantial Holders note: ANZ no.3 and Westpac no.8
> 
> As at 31 July 2005
> Rank Name Units Held at 31 July 2005 % of Issued Capital
> ...




Yes I realise that.  I should have worded it a little differently, Sorry!


----------



## paladin boy (3 September 2005)

Hi Kris ,
I agree with you about getting as much imfo as possible but you are beginning to sound like their public relations man. Do you hold any other stocks in your portfolio,? Perhaps you could  share these with us as well. 
paladin boy


----------



## mikeg (3 September 2005)

For anyone contemplating buying shares in Uranium companies, please research throughly.

Two good articles to read. 
http://www.kitco.com/weekly/paulvaneeden/sep022005.html
http://www.kitcocasey.com/displayArticle.php?id=260


----------



## krisbarry (3 September 2005)

paladin boy said:
			
		

> Hi Kris ,
> I agree with you about getting as much imfo as possible but you are beginning to sound like their public relations man. Do you hold any other stocks in your portfolio,? Perhaps you could  share these with us as well.
> paladin boy




Sorry man, if I sound a little keen!

Many of the above posts are related to uranium and political views, not directly related to BTV.

With that said, much of the land that BTV will eventaully be mining is in the hands of the federal governement and political leaders, so it is very relevant to post media releases within this thread.

And no this is the only stock I own at the moment.


----------



## krisbarry (3 September 2005)

mikeg said:
			
		

> For anyone contemplating buying shares in Uranium companies, please research throughly.
> 
> Two good articles to read.
> http://www.kitco.com/weekly/paulvaneeden/sep022005.html
> http://www.kitcocasey.com/displayArticle.php?id=260




Great reading material, both positive and negative views expressed.

Thanks for the posting the articles.


----------



## krisbarry (4 September 2005)

Found this news article in the paper this morning could be a good idea, although up for debate, but may benefit mining industries such as BTV.  

Note: 

* GREATER mineral wealth
* THE combination of advanced techniques in mining


Superstate SA + NT

04sep05
SOUTH Australia and the Northern Territory could become one state again if a Liberal MP gets her way.

Although the two have not been united since 1911, Bragg MP Vickie Chapman warned both were in danger of being overwhelmed by the increased power of other states.

She said a united SA and NT would provide more clout in the fight for federal funding.

"If we're going to survive in the current federal structure, we have to accept that, on our own and as a small state, we have no particular weight in the new regime," she said.

Ms Chapman said she was concerned the power balance would change now Queensland, along with WA, Victoria and NSW, earned more than they spent. That left Tasmania and SA on their own. 

"Post-Howard, we have to face the fact Australia is in for a major reshift in power," she said.

In 2005-06, SA received $5 billion in Commonwealth funding and NT $2.2 billion. Ms Chapman said benefits from removing the border would include:

MORE funding from the Federal Government.

A BIGGER tourism market.

GREATER mineral wealth.

A LARGER, more financially secure region.

SEAPORTS either end of the country.

AN UPGRADE of transport infrastructure across the regions.

THE combination of advanced techniques in mining.

"Essentially you'd have to have constitutional reform by both," she said.

"There would have to be referendums.

"If there is a will of the people to do something and that is strong enough, finding the rules and regulations to make it work is really quite achievable.

"I'm talking about a re-amalgamation. It's not as though we're taking over Victoria."

Ms Chapman said she envisaged one state government with parliament sitting at both ends of the country.

"It's important when you look at serious reform that you do it at a good time. There's not much point asking them to join us if they think they are going to have to bail us out."

But the proposal has received a storm of criticism from other parties, including the NT's Labor Government.

Acting Chief Minister Syd Sterling said re-amalgamation was not on their agenda.

"We're working towards statehood in our own right," he said.

Flinders University School of Business and Economics senior lecturer Graham Scott acknowledged "some advantages", but said SA wouldn't necessarily be better off.

"The headaches involved in trying to co-ordinate a government that extends over such a huge area is enough to give anyone at least pause," he said.

"I find it hard to believe the existing population of SA is going to be better off as a consequence.

"On balance, it's probably better for Northern Territory to do something like that but, of course, they lose independence. The question is: Why did it split in the first place?"

SA and NT were first separated because the territory had such a tiny population and proved too much of a burden for SA to continue to maintain that much land.

State Treasurer Kevin Foley dismissed re-amalgamation out of hand.

"The Northern Territory Government is the most heavily subsidised government in Australia, receiving billions of dollars from the Commonwealth," he said.

Picking up that cost would mean SA "would lose our AAA rating and not be able to provide the services that we currently offer".

Source: 
http://www.theadvertiser.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5936,16484652%5E2682,00.html


----------



## markrmau (5 September 2005)

Good grief....

Have a look through the announcements.

Prior to 11/7/05 directors loading up on shares.

Announces the uranium stuff.

Directors start unloding shares.

HELLO!!!

How can they get away with that???

Or have I got this completely wrong? :twak:


----------



## krisbarry (5 September 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Good grief....
> 
> Have a look through the announcements.
> 
> ...




No you have it completly wrong:

*Source: Member "tibbs"* (Sharescene)

All his shares were sold before the surge in price (ave sale 4.1 cents) - He lost big-time!

Below is an email response from him to an him enquirer about the sales of his shares:



> Hello *****
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> ...


----------



## krisbarry (5 September 2005)

N-power an option: Costello

By Shane Wright in Jakarta
05sep05

AUSTRALIA should consider nuclear power and boost uranium exports to countries eager to increase their own nuclear energy stocks, Treasurer Peter Costello said today.

Entering the debate over whether Australia should go nuclear, Mr Costello said it was unlikely that uranium-fired power would be cheaper in Australia because of the nation's ample coal supplies.

But he said it would seem strange to boost uranium exports to nations such as Japan and Europe while at the same time ruling out its use in Australia.

"On principle, we should accept it," he said.

"It would be pretty silly of us to export our uranium for other people but say we're in principle opposed to it for ourselves. That would be a pretty funny thing to do. 

"I can't see it being commercial in Australia in the short term, but depending on where the greenhouse debate goes, ... nuclear energy I think will be seen as a much cleaner form of energy than carbon energy.

"I think it will be seen as a cleaner former of energy than carbon energy."

Mr Costello said that with stringent safety conditions there was no reason for Australia not to pursue nuclear energy.

Ultimately it would be up to energy companies to decide if it was economically viable to pursue nuclear.

"I don't think the Government should ban it. We should have rigorous safety standards, very rigorous safety standards, then it becomes a question of commercial provider," he said.

"If any state instrumentality believes that it's become commercial it should be left up to them to either develop it themselves or to commission a private developer into buy-back."

Mr Costello said demand for nuclear power would only increase around the globe.

With up to 70 per cent of known uranium reserves, Australia was in a great position to capitalise on this demand.

Source: 

http://www.theadvertiser.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5936,16497473%5E1702,00.html


----------



## markrmau (6 September 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> All his shares were sold before the surge in price (ave sale 4.1 cents) - He lost big-time!




The announcements seem to suggest they were bought at a little over 2c. I wouldn't call doubling your money losing big time. 

Re the trustee stuff. That is just to minimise his tax (hive gains off to kids and wife).

And what were the compelling reason to sell a month or so after buying?

He made a crap load of money of course!


----------



## krisbarry (6 September 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> The announcements seem to suggest they were bought at a little over 2c. I wouldn't call doubling your money losing big time.
> 
> Re the trustee stuff. That is just to minimise his tax (hive gains off to kids and wife).
> 
> ...





markrmau, 'compelling reasons' to sell the shares could have mean anything!  No need to worry your pretty little head over it.


----------



## krisbarry (6 September 2005)

BTV Update: 

Pushing to get some assay results out this week, hopefully will have 2 to 3 holes completed, out of the total of 16 deeper extensional holes. Assay turnaround is running 2 - 3 weeks, pushing as hard as we can to get the core cut and samples into the lab. Drilling program should be completed in 3 weeks time.

Still on the acquisition trail for uranium tenements in the NT, have to co-ordinate with the Central Land Council for all exploration matters, a manageable process exists.

Source:

Member (aquajack) - HotCopper


----------



## krisbarry (8 September 2005)

Second Update:

Source: HotCopper

Member: naaman



> Phoned Batavia, drilling results should be out tomorrow.
> 
> Was told by the director that he cannot understand why the sell off happened this morning. He put it down to panicking traders.




*Well this sounds like good news to me, I await the results eagerly.
Must have been traders pushing the market down just to re-buy in at a lower price *.


----------



## Kauri (8 September 2005)

Has anyone noticed that with small mining Co's in particular the S/P often *rises* just prior to a good drilling result announcement, maybe due to Geo's, drillers, lab staff, et al knowing what the results are? 
  Maybe BTV is different, but I am cautious on this one.


----------



## krisbarry (8 September 2005)

Not sure about the caution; as it has fully recovered its loss for the day and is now trading in postive territory.


----------



## krisbarry (13 September 2005)

Trading activity on the increase, awaiting partial drill results.  Sounds like today.

Drilling exploration almost complete.


----------



## krisbarry (13 September 2005)

Sydney - Tuesday - September 13: (RWE Aust Business News) -

Batavia Mining Ltd (ASX:BTV) has received significant results from its
drilling at the main Deflector deposit at its Gullewa gold-copper project
in Western Australia.

A number of high-grade intercepts have been found including 4.9
metres at 19.2 grams/tonne gold and 0.94 per cent copper, 2.2m at 30.2g/t
gold, 5.96pc copper, 3.6m at 6.1g/t gold and 1.5m at 11.9g/t gold.

Drilling is continuing with the program 75 per cent complete and
12 holes remain to be finalised.


----------



## Kauri (13 September 2005)

KB..  Looks like .52 might provide intra-day support for you


----------



## krisbarry (13 September 2005)

Yes the market depth @ 5.2 is growing.

Bit dull in the action department after a good annoucement.

At the end of the day, seems like investors really couldn't give a hoot about the gold and copper.  They want uranium!

As I said before Uranium will be the key driver of this stock and its current action will play out in the best place in Australia to be right now for Uranium mining, that is of the Northern Territory.

Even if no uranium is found for quite some time, BTV will still do considerable well, given its gold/copper resources and upcoming uranium exploration program.

IMO, BTV share price is well under-valued.  Not in its market cap., but for the speculation surrounding drilling of Uranium.


----------



## krisbarry (15 September 2005)

*Batavia announces 'landmark' uranium program in NT *

12:35, Thursday, 15 September 2005

Sydney - Thursday - Sep 15: (RWE Australian Business News) - 
Batavia Mining Limited (ASX code: BTV) today announced plans to commence 
an aggressive $2 million exploration program covering its extensive 
uranium portfolio in the Northern Territory.

This was after completion of a comprehensive review of all 
project areas, including the acquisition of historical exploration data.
The "landmark" 24-month program is scheduled to commence during 
the December quarter and will involve systematic testing of a wide range 
of uranium prospects which have been meticulously reviewed, prioritised 
and budgeted by the company over the past two months.

Advanced targets for roll-front or sandstone-type uranium 
deposits have been identified at the Hale River prospect and advanced, 
high-grade vein, pegmatite and structurally controlled targets have been 
identified at the Harts Range and Eastern Arunta prospects - all of 
which represent high priorities for the exploration program.

The company also announced a significant addition to its NT 
uranium portfolio after making an application for ELA 24823 (757 sq km), 
which covers the highly prospective Curtis Pound Prospect identified 
from airborne radiometrics flown in 1971.

Shares in Batavia Mining rose 0.3c to 5.3c today.


----------



## krisbarry (15 September 2005)

*Batavia flags uranium spend *

Jesse Riseborough

Thursday, September 15, 2005

NEW uranium explorer Batavia Mining claims it will begin a $2 million exploration program on its uranium tenements in the Northern Territory in December. 

The company, which had cash at the end of the last quarter of $1 million, acquired the ground in July and says the new program will take two years to complete.

The major focus of the program will be at its Hale River and Plenty Highway prospect where the company plans to spend $800,000 on a ground radiometric survey, to then be followed up by closed-spaced drilling of high intensity zones.

A budget of $600,000 has been allocated to its Harts Range prospects, covering five exploration licences, including field mapping, ground surveys and follow-up drilling. An additional $300,000 has been set aside for its Mount Sainthill prospect in the Eastern Arunta region of the NT including field mapping and surface sampling.

The company also said it had recently acquired the Curtis Pound prospect, 150km south of Tennant Creek and covering 757.4sq.km, after applying for the tenement in July. Some $300,000 has been allocated to Curtis Pound, which was said to contain nine airborne radiometric anomalies, for mapping, sampling and potentially follow-up drilling.


----------



## Kauri (15 September 2005)

And equally relevant I think.....seeing as they already have over 100,000,000 options on the market and no stated debt facilities. Kris, have you heard in what form the raising will take?

On page 2 of release...
  The Company is reviewing its options in relation to raising additional funds to fund this program and will advise the market once a decision has been made.


----------



## krisbarry (15 September 2005)

Unsure at this stage what form of raising will take place, could be:

* Options expire in June 06, which will give a capital injection of $3 million
OR
* A Share Placement

BTV have plenty of gold/copper in reserve, so this could fund the uranium exploration project too.


----------



## krisbarry (16 September 2005)

Extra information about the options BTV holds:

BTVOA -  Options expire in 15th of Jun 06  @ 0.05 cents

A second parcel of options listed:

BTVO   -  Optons expire in Sep 06 @ 0.20 cents


----------



## krisbarry (16 September 2005)

Even if a share placement does occur, it will most likely be sometime in the new year and by that time I suspect the share price to be much higher due to the nature of the uranium hype.  Hence the amount of shares to be placed on the market will be less and at a higher share price than its current level.

The above is IMO.


----------



## krisbarry (16 September 2005)

Somehow the last 2, very positive annoucements have caused little more than a ripple in a very large pond.

Cannot work it out!

Someone seems determined to hold BTV down.

My only reasoning at this stage is that the market wants to accumulate BTV at a very low share price.

Any comments?


----------



## el_ninj0 (17 September 2005)

Just because nuclear power is a hot topic at the moment, it doesn't mean that every little uranium mining company is going to boom. What is the likelyhood of BTV actually going anywhere?, thats what the investers want to know.
Take a look at RTM for example, as soon as a uranium possibility was mentioned, they immediately went up, and went down again, no suprise there. I dont know if BTV will do the same. Its probably worth a closer look at, but we need better information than is available to make an educated decision in my opinion.


----------



## krisbarry (17 September 2005)

The difference with BTV and RTM is that one is involvd with ASIC and the other is not.

That will make all the difference.


----------



## el_ninj0 (17 September 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> The difference with BTV and RTM is that one is involvd with ASIC and the other is not.
> 
> That will make all the difference.




You totally avoided the question then. I didn't say BTV was like RTM. Im trying to state that just because they are a uranium miner doesn't mean they will be successful. What evidence do you have that it will be successful?


----------



## krisbarry (17 September 2005)

BTV's success over recent months has more to to with its location of mining tenements (Northern Terrirtory) and politics.

As soon as the federal governement announced the N.T. was open for uranium business, look what happend with BTV it rocketed!

Politics plays an important role in BTV.

Then all the politicians started talking about Uranium and up it went again.

BTV has the high grade gold/copper find that will support the share price too.

Who knows if BTV will ever find any uranium, but it is important to note that lots of specuation is factored into BTV's share price due to its location!


----------



## Epsilon (17 September 2005)

Well then.....What will happen if (STRONG POSSIBILITY....) RTM (Reefton) were to finally get the mining rights for Nuclear Fuel Exploration, it applied for, in Namimbia?
One should not ignore the fact that: Uranium U3O8 has already been detected in their tenements that "happened to be" right next door to Paladin's and Rio Tinto Uranium Leases and (soon in the case of Paladin) Mines......
What value then, is one to place on RTM's Share/Price?
However......
A): The all clear MUST be given first by the Feds and ASIC (hopefully very soon...).....This alone will add a couple of cents to RTM's share price....And...
B): The Namimbian Ministry of Mines , after a meeting -asked by RTM's Management-  takes  place between the appropriate Authorities of the South Western Nation and the Perth Uranium hopeful, the Honorable Minister reconsiders favourably (for us) his earlier decision.....
We should not be surprised then (if A and B materialise) if RTM's price reaches the Stratosphare......Although, some of us would be happy with the upper level of our earthly atmosphere......In other words....."mundane hopes".....

Cheers.......Great Sunday thy all, I wish))


----------



## krisbarry (18 September 2005)

Director Neil Biddle says Batavia will start detailed geographic mapping and rock chip sampling at Curtis Pound.

He says the site 350 kilometres north of Alice Springs is the company's least explored uranium prospect.

Mr Biddle says surveys using a scintillometer or airborne geiger counter have recorded anomalies that need to be investigated on the ground.

"A background count in the case of one of the anomalies at Curtis Pound is 60 counts per second and the anomalous readings, within the anomalous areas are around 10 times that amount, 600 counts per second," he said.

"So it's just modelling airborne data, and they fly lines about 200 metres apart."


----------



## krisbarry (19 September 2005)

If you are a BTV shareholder, you're going to be pretty happy now.  Check the companies website:

Under: Investor Relations, 15 September 2005 - Uranium Summary Report

Sounds as if BTV is extremely serious about the exploration of Uranium and have done some serious work already.

It is a 41 page report, here is the link...

http://www.bataviamining.com.au/PDF/reports/05-09-15 Uranium Summary Report.pdf


----------



## krisbarry (19 September 2005)

Change in website link and location on BTV'w website

here is the new link

http://www.bataviamining.com.au/PDF... Mining Uranium in the Northern Territory.pdf

This would explain why the share price is up today.

Look at those support levels!


----------



## krisbarry (19 September 2005)

Negotiations under way for 'farm-in' agreement, could possibly be free-carried to production and mining.

This could be the make or break of BTV


----------



## Kauri (19 September 2005)

Kris
           I was just looking thru another share forum and noticed this on a BTV thread...(I take it that you are krisbarry1)... posted 15 mins* before * your last post here... you are not trying to have us on are you??    

Subject re: wrxsti 
Posted 19/09/05 13:07 - 50 reads 
Posted by krisbarry1 
IP 139.168.xxx.xxx 
Post #723293 - in reply to msg. #723288 - splitview 

There is no farm in agreement. He was just speculating.

But it is possible at some point


----------



## krisbarry (19 September 2005)

Yes that is me, I should have posted it as reading there is no farm in agreement at this stage.  If you read it in contexted, you would have found out that another member was asking where the agreement was.

BTV is only in negotiations, nothing has been said or set in concrete yet.

But highly possible.


----------



## Kauri (19 September 2005)

kris ...to quote you...
_BTV is only in negotiations, nothing has been said or set in concrete yet.

But highly possible._

   If nothing has been said...     


And to quote the supporting ann. given on the other forum..

_Negotiations are also underway to acquire or farm into various other additional uranium prospects. 

Batavia has retained the services of an exploration geologist with uranium experience and a geophysicist to plan and implement a comprehensive uranium exploration review._

  Farm in...Farm out...  whats the difference.


----------



## krisbarry (19 September 2005)

Look at this stage it is all speculation,  no company names have been given, or no deals have been done.

So best we wait for BTV to give the all clear if they are farming in or out, or not at all.

There is also confusion on other boards if they are farming in or out too.

It is all just talk/chatter and a little bit of truth in the report released.


----------



## Kauri (19 September 2005)

Kris.  
          Sorry, but BTV have given the indication of whether they are farming in or farming out..lifted from the *only* mention BTV have had on farm ins/farm outs.

_Negotiations are also underway to acquire or farm into various other additional uranium prospects. _ 

         Can you post *anything * that even *slightly* suggests a farm in?


----------



## krisbarry (19 September 2005)

Like I said b4, I don't know and neither does that market.

End of story!

Please wait for the annoucement of a farm in deal if there is to be one!

Negotiations, does not mean that it has happened yet, that means nothing more than talking about a deal.

I do not want to be blamed for anyone trades....

JUST SIT TIGHT!


----------



## Kauri (19 September 2005)

Kris…Have you ever considered politics???     

       1)	Negotiations under way for 'farm-in' agreement, could possibly be free-carried to production and mining.
This could be the make or break of BTV

       2) BTV is only in negotiations, nothing has been said or set in concrete yet.  But highly possible.

       3) Look at this stage it is all speculation, no company names have been  given, or no deals have been done.

        4)   I don't know and neither does that market.
              End of story!


----------



## krisbarry (19 September 2005)

Give it a rest, your giving me a headache!

Do your own research and post something contructive please!


----------



## Kauri (20 September 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> Give it a rest, your giving me a headache!
> 
> Do your own research and post something contructive please!




   Sorry to hear about the headache..       If I post my research will you post yours?


----------



## krisbarry (20 September 2005)

From the reseach I did last night, reading over the report yet again, and asking questions on another boards, there is no farm in/or out deal at all.


----------



## Kauri (20 September 2005)

My research led me in one direction, hopefully I've got it right..


----------



## krisbarry (20 September 2005)

Booming along this arvo and next lot of drill results due within weeks.

More high grade gold and copper is what the shareholders want!


----------



## Kauri (20 September 2005)

Drill results would be good, but there may be a bigger play to come.


----------



## Epsilon (20 September 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> Booming along this arvo and next lot of drill results due within weeks.
> 
> More high grade gold and copper is what the shareholders want!




Kris.....Gold has not YET caught up with "punters" mate. Unless of-course a company comes up with spectacular results.....
Uranium is STILL the flavour of the month....BY FAR......
BTV will move soon. When the Uranium drilling programme gets underway.

Until then don't expect any "serious" upward movement....

Cheers))


----------



## krisbarry (20 September 2005)

I agree, but to pass the time gold and copper will keep BTV alive.


----------



## krisbarry (20 September 2005)

Mr Greg Durack, Managing Director of Batavia Mining Limited, will be presenting Batavia’s Future Growth Strategies at the upcoming 'Resources Rising Stars’ Conference to be held on 30 September 2005 at the Royal Pines Resort on the Gold Coast.

Should be interesting to hear what he has to say.


----------



## Kauri (21 September 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> Give it a rest, your giving me a headache!
> 
> Do your own research and post something contructive please!





  OK Kris, done some research and have tried to come up with something constructive... now I've shown you mine...you show me yours


----------



## krisbarry (21 September 2005)

I do like the sound of a spin-off company, I am sure you noticed the hot stock today was FAST SCOUT LIMITED (FSL). Tech to Miner and Kabooom!


----------



## Kauri (22 September 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> I do like the sound of a spin-off company, I am sure you noticed the hot stock today was FAST SCOUT LIMITED (FSL). Tech to Miner and Kabooom!



   Kris..........
  Yes..noticed FSL.. also noticed a fishy smell...  my opinion only but *definitely* not one to hold overnight..                                                 
           Tech to Miner and *Kabooom*   just may be right.   
  Read the ann. and tell me what you think.


----------



## farmboy (22 September 2005)

5.33pm Thursday - BTV rights issue announced - no full details yet


----------



## markrmau (22 September 2005)

farmboy said:
			
		

> 5.33pm Thursday - BTV rights issue announced - no full details yet



Fully underwritten. I'm impressed (but not a buyer). 

4c.


----------



## krisbarry (22 September 2005)

Glad I sold out today @ 5 cents, slight loss but jumped on PNO for the ride and will buy back into BTV at a later date.


----------



## krisbarry (6 October 2005)

Batavia Mining Ltd (ASX code: BTV) today announced significant results 
from the current deep drilling program at the main Deflector Deposit at 
its wholly-owned Gullewa Project in Western Australia, with the drilling 
returning further high-grade gold and copper intercepts within the West 
and Central lodes.

The highlight was an "outstanding" intersection of 9.00m at 65.2g/t gold and 
3.95 per cent copper. Additional high-grade copper and gold intercepts 
returned from the West and Central Lodes were 2.00m at 7.30g/t Au and 
0.54% Cu, 2.88m at 11.8g/t Au and 0.38% Cu, and 2.10m at 7.11g/t Au.

The deep drilling program is now complete with sample assaying 
of the remaining eight holes to be completed by the end of October.

New results are to be incorporated in an updated Deflector 
resource model.

Shares in Batavia were steady at 4.7c today.

--

A good find for BTV, although I suspect that the share price will not rise by too much, two reasons: 1st.  Last time they found high grade gold and copper the price went up a little, then straight back down again. 2nd. Up coming share placement of 67 million @ 4 cents will be in the back of investors minds.  I suspect a high of 5.3 cents then a close of 5 cents IMO.  I could be wrong though, stranger things have happened.

** I do not hold  **


----------



## canny (6 October 2005)

I think lat nights ann could give the price a decent shove today.
I'm hoping so - but the market will let us know!!

High grade copper - gold in a hungry market may be received well.


----------



## krisbarry (6 October 2005)

Yep, got the high right of 5.3 cents, now just got to get the closing price right and we have a winner.  LOL


----------



## krisbarry (6 October 2005)

Yep and I got the close almost right too, out by 0.01 cent, how kewl is that!


----------



## krisbarry (27 October 2005)

Issuing of the shares commences soon, so hopefully the share price improves a little as it has dropped quite a lot over recent months.

Just have this funny feeling that the Uranium hype/bubble may have or is just about to burst.

A flood of new mining entrants over the past few months has seen investors diving on them and then fleeing. But now the hype is a little more subtle.  No where near the amount of investors diving on small cap mining stocks.

Have investors just had enough of the hype, or is it real?

Maybe the market is just too flooded now.

There also seems to be possible uranium mining problems/issues with the pollies.  One minute they are talking it up, then the next minute they are talking it down and passing moves to block more mines within Aust.

I do not hold


----------



## Kauri (27 October 2005)

Just to put into perspective the masses of little exploration companies scurrying around securing leases and sourcing scintillameters...  these Aussie *potential* mines are already miles ahead of them. In at least one case,Kintyre, a small pilot plant was built on site and metalurgical process worked out. 
  Maybe it is best if the state govts. do hold off on new mining, it will give the very few new U companies who manage to survive time to catch up.   

August 2005 

Australia's Uranium Deposits and Prospective Mines



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Summary of Resources Available in Major Deposits and Prospective Mines 
Deposit  Grade U3O8  Contained U3O8 category  
Jabiluka, NT 0.51%  71 000 t reserves 
plus: 1.10% 17 000 measured & indicated resources 
 0.48% 75 000 inferred resources 
Kintyre, WA  0.2-0.4% 35 000 t reserves & resources  
Honeymoon, SA  0.84m% 3300 t resources  
Billeroo West (Gould Dam), SA 0.12%, 0.33 m% 2 000 t indicated resources  
Koongarra, NT  0.8%  14 540 t reserves  
Yeelirrie, WA 0.15% 52 000 t indicated resources  
Mulga Rock, WA 0.11% 46 000 t estimated resources 
Westmoreland, Qld up to 0.2% 21 000 t inferred resources 
Ben Lomond, Qld 0.25%  4 760 t resources 
Maureen, Qld  0.123%  3 000 t resources 
Manyingee, WA 0.09%  12 000 t indic & inferred resources  
Lake Maitland, WA 0.05%  7 863 t indic & inferred resources  
Oobagooma, WA ?  9 950 t resources  
Valhalla, Qld 0.144%  16 500 t indicated resources 
  25 000 t inferred resources 

Angela, NT  0.1%  10 250 t reserves 
Lake Way & Centipede, NT ?  8900 t resources  
Curnamona, SA ?  ?    
Mt Gee, SA 0.073%  33,000 t inferred resources  
Prominent Hill, SA 120 ppm  9900 t inferred resources


----------



## Kauri (28 October 2005)

Looks like BTV want to issue another 50,000,000 shares in a raising for Gullewa, have they finished the raising for the U tenements yet?


----------



## krisbarry (28 October 2005)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Looks like BTV want to issue another 50,000,000 shares in a raising for Gullewa, have they finished the raising for the U tenements yet?




Raising for the U tenemant finishes in mid Nov., but I think they will struggle to sell all of them at 4 cents when you can buy them on the market at less than 4 cents.

Yes I noticed that too, doesn't look promising.  I still think BTV has lots of potential in the long-term but this is just so much share dilution now.  The share price will suffer for quite sometime to come.

maybe I got out at the right time.


----------



## Kauri (29 October 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> Raising for the U tenemant finishes in mid Nov., but I think they will struggle to sell all of them at 4 cents when you can buy them on the market at less than 4 cents.
> 
> Yes I noticed that too, doesn't look promising.  I still think BTV has lots of potential in the long-term but this is just so much share dilution now.  The share price will suffer for quite sometime to come.
> 
> maybe I got out at the right time.





  And just noticed a bucketfull or two of directors options too.. isn't it amazing how these types of announcements always come out after market on Fridays.. have yet to see a drilling assay report come out at that time..


----------



## krisbarry (30 October 2005)

Yes also noticed that too, I think greed is setting in...no wonder the director sold a parcel of his shares some months back at 5 cents, he knew what was around the corner so to speak.

Kinda feel for current shareholders...it will be many months now b4 they recover from all this dilution.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 January 2006)

Hi folks,

BTV ..... now in a trading halt ..... expect
this news to be BIG ..... 

..... but the best part ..... there's more
to come, later in 2006 ..... !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## laurie (4 January 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> BTV ..... now in a trading halt ..... expect
> this news to be BIG .....
> ...




I don't get too excited any more with trading halts....most report capital raising or share placement still I hope you are right yogi

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (6 January 2006)

Excellent resource up grades 

(BTV) Batavia Isuues Mineral Resource Upgrade 
6-Jan



Batavia Mining Limited has taken a further step towards the development of its 100% owned Gullewa Gold-Copper Project in Western Australia with the announcement of a significantly upgraded classified mineral resource estimate for the main Deflector deposit.

The new resource calculation, prepared by Snowden Mining Industry Consultants, follows completion of a deep drilling program at the Deflector deposit during the second half of 2005, including testing down dip extensions to the West and Central lodes, and estimates the total resource for the Deflector goldcopper project at 2.65 million tonnes at 6.04 g/t gold and 1.23% copper containing 775,000 gold equivalent ounces.

The new estimate represents a 130% increase in total mineral resource tonnes and a 140% increase in gold equivalent ounces when compared with the previous estimate of 1.14 million tonnes at 6.2g/t Au and 1.3% Cu containing 322,000 gold equivalent ounces prepared in February 2005 by Snowden.

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (6 January 2006)

BTV sp up 65%
BTVO sp up 120%

on to-days announcement

cheers laurie


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 January 2006)

..... it sure sounds like you are excited
this time, Laurie.

happy trading


   yogi


----------



## MalteseBull (9 January 2006)

I am cursing myself over this one!! Have been watching it for a few weeks now, Missed another opportunity cause i was pre-occupied with work.

I am on the verge of buying it at .08 as i think it's a highly undervalued stock with great potential (re: it's mineral upgrade)..

anyone comments?


----------



## white_rabit (9 January 2006)

from what I understand they want to get this mine into production as soon as possible.  Don't know if I would buy in at 8c, although give it a few months and who knows what the price will be at.


----------



## laurie (9 January 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> I am cursing myself over this one!! Have been watching it for a few weeks now, Missed another opportunity cause i was pre-occupied with work.
> 
> I am on the verge of buying it at .08 as i think it's a highly undervalued stock with great potential (re: it's mineral upgrade)..
> 
> anyone comments?




Hindsight is a great thing been in you situation many times I still think now's the time to jump on as I also topped up myself glad I took up the SPP & options offer   

cheers laurie

ps don't forget Uranium hasn't been the reason for the increase which is a bonus and any ann on U308 will just drive it up


----------



## MalteseBull (10 January 2006)

I am in at .08
still strong support
could be seeing this one go all the way to .10 IMO


----------



## MalteseBull (11 January 2006)

*Trading Halt Today*


----------



## etrader1 (13 January 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> I am in at .08
> still strong support
> could be seeing this one go all the way to .10 IMO




Are you still holding BTV? Big volume today of more than 21M shares but sp down to 0.065.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Market Cap (21 February 2006)

BTV was trading halt but from today it's suspended from official trading. 
Anyone know anything as to why it is suspended?


----------



## laurie (21 February 2006)

Suspension only for at least 48hrs then the full story will be told! you do get nervous thou when these things happen

cheers laurie


----------



## Market Cap (21 February 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> Suspension only for at least 48hrs then the full story will be told! you do get nervous thou when these things happen
> 
> cheers laurie




Thanks laurie. It's first time one of my shares got suspended and got a fright this morning when i checked my balance and saw that it went to ZERO balance. Just praying now.

Cheers,
Market Cap


----------



## Sodapop (2 March 2006)

Looks like the Gullewa Project has effectively been greenlighted (by the recent developments)... There's $8m or so coming in from the recent placement and the underwritten options exercise - and another tranche of 5c options will come into existence - A large proportion of which it is not unreasonable to expect to get exercised... supposing that the $13m startup cost is about correct it looks like a fait accompli to get started (maybe) by late '06... I can't see guys like P.O.M. getting on board in such a whimsical way unless they have real reasons... The best part is (a) they may be able to get it going with no (or a bare minimum of) debt and (b) they are rewarding shareholders who stick it out on their register... And the project still has a lot of upside (look at this weeks ann.)...


----------



## laurie (4 April 2006)

> URANIUM PORTFOLIO DIVESTMENT
> Harts Range Tenements and other Uranium Projects owned by the
> Company to be divested.
> Batavia shareholders to be given priority participation.
> ...




cheers laurie


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 May 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> BTV .....
> 
> ..... but the best part ..... there's more
> to come, later in 2006 ..... !~!
> ...




Dontcha just love it ... ??? ..... 

BTV - today's news:

High-Grade Gold-Copper Intersections from drilling programme

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding BTV.


----------



## pharaoh (12 May 2006)

Hi Yogi

I bought into bTV yesterday
Looking good atm, undervalued big time imo

U developments coming out in the next few weeks, happy days ahead...


----------



## Fab (12 May 2006)

Pharaoh,

What makes you say that this stock is undervalued ??? 

Cheers


----------



## pharaoh (12 May 2006)

Hi Fab

Gold is going higher, and we hold shares in an emerging producer with a high grade deposit in WA.

They have copper, and now have a U factor coming into play.

Sentiment is they will have an ann in the next 1-2 weeks on u, and sp will move north, my prediction is around 10c in next few weeks and 20c in next 2 months

Just my opinion of what i've read, dyor


----------



## silence (14 May 2006)

I got in on Wednesday, I'm a bit overexposed to mining stocks now but oh well..

You really think 20c is possible that soon though?


----------



## markrmau (14 May 2006)

Can I just get you people to consider the depth of these prospective targets? Much better value elsewhere IMHO. (I may be completely wrong of course).


----------



## laurie (14 May 2006)

I'm sure there was this debate when Oxiana was at this level I hold AEX/EXT/BTV for this reason if I strike only one of these three then the rest is not a concern then again I could get 3 Aces    I rather get on at a station rather than trying jumping on a speeding train  

cheers laurie


----------



## Brissydave (30 July 2006)

It's been a while since this stock had a mention .... but I think it deserves some attention.

Quality announcement .... with a great looking chart ... heading north and just crossed the 70 day exp Moving Average .... looks like a continuation of uptrend after the recent correction

It's in a now popular business ... uranium exploration in the NT, amongst other things.

Any thoughts please

Dave
___________________________

"L" Plates attached ... I'm in the red ... LOL ... this information certainly not to be misconstrued as financial advice.


----------



## 56gsa (4 August 2006)

brissydave - just looking at their qtrly report - certainly some impressive results - 12m @ 5 g/t Au is pretty good isn't it?

likely they will increase their resource currently 515k Au + some copper - BFS by end of Nov 06

As well theres possible hematite areas to undergo drilling later this year, and BTV shareholders to get priority for proposed float of uranium leases thru Thor Mining PLC IPO on ASX (for approval 9 Aug)

Chart seems to broken above 5,4-5,6 resistance and 5.6 is now support - twiggs, macd on the up - now just need some volume!

Seems enough going on to keep people interest - mkt cap of only approx $22m


----------



## 56gsa (10 August 2006)

Batavia Mining Announces Priority Entitlement in Thor IPO 
Wednesday August 9, 2006, 2:07 pm  

Original Announcement: Priority Entitlement in Thor IPO/Disclosure Document 

Batavia Mining advised that as part of the disposal of its portfolio of uranium tenements, the company's shareholders are to be given a Priority participation in the Initial Public Offering of Thor Mining. Thor has lodged a Prospectus with ASIC to raise up to $10.5 million by way of the issue of up to 52.5m shares at 20 cents per share with a free attaching warrant for every 2 offer shares. The Priority participation is for a maximum of 30m shares and 15m warrants and will be offered to all shareholders registered as holding at least 10,000 shares at the close of business on 15 August 2006. Batavia has agreed to sell its uranium portfolio to Thor in return for 16m shares and 8.5m warrants. This transaction was approved by shareholders today in EGM. 
More information about BTV.AX


----------



## 56gsa (30 August 2006)

trading halt until friday - given weakness over last few days doesn't look good - any thoughts?


----------



## laurie (30 August 2006)

56gsa said:
			
		

> trading halt until friday - given weakness over last few days *doesn't look good * - any thoughts?




Gee you have a very negative attitude based on what makes you think it doesn't look good   what the gold has vanished from Deflector?? 

cheers laurie


----------



## 56gsa (31 August 2006)

laurie - maybe pm the negative side but speaking from experience - have been burnt before and weakening share price before trading halt usually is a signal - hope i'm proved wrong !! 

care to speculate what it may be in relation to?  

have just flicked back thru announcements and deflector resource modelling is due now - so maybe your faith is well founded

what do you think of the Thor IPO - just received prospectus and U308 country hasn't had a great past exploration history - also not sure what value is placed on a tungsten atm?

heres hoping for a happy friday!


----------



## 56gsa (31 August 2006)

Announcement out with improved indicated resource and progress on BFS for deflector...  trading halt lifted
good news laurie!


----------



## laurie (31 August 2006)

56gsa I may have been slightly harsh on you   yeh it has been a bit slow taking off and looking back you are right about the weakness it's a hard one to pin down 50/50 either way but one to be cautious about regarding the THOR I'm in just to cover my ar$e it may well take off   

cheers laurie


----------



## Ken (2 October 2006)

btv 3.9 cents....

opportunity to buy?  or has the stock been sin binned....


----------



## rederob (2 October 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> btv 3.9 cents....
> 
> opportunity to buy?  or has the stock been sin binned....



Needs tobounce off 3.5cents.
If it dips below, then bail out really fast - the good ship Batavia will again have struck rocks.


----------



## Alfredbra (2 October 2006)

needs to break 0.042 imo, at least to see a reversal


----------



## 56gsa (20 October 2006)

some may have sent this one to the dog box (I almost did!) - but starting to head north again and buyers returning.

Mkt Cap $25m, estimated total net profit from deflector $64m - in country near OXR's Golden Grove - final BFS due in Dec when decision will be made, has other exploration targets and 12% of newly listed THR (worth about $3m atm)


----------



## Sodapop (22 October 2006)

Yeah - it seems to be heating up... I can't see Pattersons cheerleading it unless they saw some decent potential... At any rate we should know what will be up in the next few months or so... They are rid of the THR tenements now which is a blessing - never thought that much of the whole U direction they took... But the Deflector project certainly looks the goods... finger crossed for a +BFS - should require minimal debt as a bonus - since i'd imagine that most of the 5c options will be exercised in the event of the go ahead... as far as i can see the market is taking a wait and see approach given Delector's checked history... then again might be a good opportunity to get in...


----------



## 56gsa (2 November 2006)

buyers starting to chase this up....


----------



## Sodapop (8 November 2006)

Good day for BTV - BFS nearing completion... and the price has been moving a little in anticipation (or some other reason -   )... Bought a few more BTVOCs to top up on my existing holdings of the FPOs and BTVOCs - like where this is going: short time to production, high grade Au deposit (with Cu and Ag credits), and the deposit looks like it could be very lucrative the further down it is mined - check out the assays at the lower limit of the drilling not that wide but very rich (9m @ 65.2g/t, 4.9 @ 19.2, 9 @ 10.9, and 1.5 @ 34.2)... and it can be (not unreasonably) assumed that they continue at a similar tenor... for me *this* is the real attraction of BTV if they prove up more and more bonanza assays like that in the deeper regions - i think it is going to fly...


----------



## juddy (22 November 2006)

this is getting awfully close to breaking through the 5c mark and out of the ascending triangle. A bit more volume...c'mon....


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

I agree, this is ripe to break through. Looks like a pretty obvious trade to me. 

I'm gunna try and get me some I think. 

Got no idea what it does, but looks good to go chart wise.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

Damn! Broken through and I miised it. Had an order in at $0.05 and it just smashed through. Maybe it'll come back..


----------



## juddy (22 November 2006)

closed at 5.4c on great volume. Could see 5.8c by friday (ascending triangle target and next resistance). Did you get on kennas?


----------



## Sodapop (22 November 2006)

Yeah - looking really interesting... Someone sold me the oppies at 0.014 as well which i was very surprised at (couldn't beleive my luck in fact!!!) - time will tell, but this is looking very promising... AUZ turned nicely as well - all in all a good day...


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2006)

Trading halt. Damn!!!!!!!! Gotta be good news.

I missed it Juddy.


----------



## Kauri (23 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Trading halt. Damn!!!!!!!! Gotta be good news.
> 
> I missed it Juddy.




Been waiting two weeks for it, it had better be good...


----------



## fleathedog (23 November 2006)

From the trading halt ann:

"The company requests a trading halt...pending and announcement of the possible deferment of the Bankable Feasability Study at its Deflector Gold-Copper project following an initial review of the financial model"

This does NOT sound like very good news and I personally am bracing for some pain...


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2006)

fleathedog said:
			
		

> From the trading halt ann:
> 
> "The company requests a trading halt...pending and announcement of the possible deferment of the Bankable Feasability Study at its Deflector Gold-Copper project following an initial review of the financial model"
> 
> This does NOT sound like very good news and I personally am bracing for some pain...



Ouch. That sounds like pain to me too flea.


----------



## Kauri (23 November 2006)

I entered back on the 7th (.041) due to the sudden increasing vol and and price movements expecting some sort of ann, I don't think the Thor (25% BTV) ann yesterday was enough to warrant the last two weeks vol and price movement, but a deferred BFS!! Win some, lose some.


----------



## juddy (23 November 2006)

gee why bother with a trading halt, they just told us the news.


----------



## Ken (23 November 2006)

do they earn interest the more the share price is...  more money in market....


dunno..


----------



## Sodapop (23 November 2006)

Interesting trading halt - is there more to it? Why would they word it the way they had? Could there be more than meets the eye - they could have just said the stop was related to the BFS and that would have been enough... Have to wait and see...


----------



## Kauri (23 November 2006)

Batavia is a reincarnation of King Solomon Mines/Menzies Gold which went into administration. The main problem, _from memory_, was the high copper content stuffing up the processing circuits resulting in low uneconomic recovery rates. Batavia have been running a BFS since early 2004, I think their main problem has been the metallurgical tests and subsequent plant required to achieve economic recovery as well.  Here's hoping they have worked it out and just need time to cost the treatment plant required, the closer it gets to a friday after market ann. it gets, the less confidence I have....


----------



## Sodapop (23 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Batavia is a reincarnation of King Solomon Mines/Menzies Gold which went into administration. The main problem, _from memory_, was the high copper content stuffing up the processing circuits resulting in low uneconomic recovery rates. Batavia have been running a BFS since early 2004, I think their main problem has been the metallurgical tests and subsequent plant required to achieve economic recovery as well.  Here's hoping they have worked it out and just need time to cost the treatment plant required, the closer it gets to a friday after market ann. it gets, the less confidence I have....




Spot on - the copper messed up the gold recovery circuit... but Menzies ignored this as a factor (allegedly) Batavia is supposed to have approached the Deflector Deposit with the primary aim of getting this sorted before even contemplating a PFS/BFS (which they have - by using and alternative process route)... i don't think that the recovery is an issue... Maybe - and i'm spitballing... they have a white knight on board - they have cash in bank and opts in the money - they may be examining a debt-free structure (like i said spitballing here...)...


----------



## Kauri (24 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> the closer it gets to a friday after market ann. it gets, the less confidence I have....




OUCH.....


----------



## Sodapop (24 November 2006)

Not great - but on the flip side... means that a lot of other projects are going to experience similar problems...


----------



## greggy (24 November 2006)

Sodapop said:
			
		

> Not great - but on the flip side... means that a lot of other projects are going to experience similar problems...



Shocking day for BTV.  Been in this position before with other stocks.


----------



## ozeb (1 December 2006)

any ideas what's happened to btv? i just woke up and found that it was gone and read that it is being reorganised under BTVDA, n BTVDB for options. what does this mean?
I've noticed that there is a trading halt on Thor, wondering if this will have any effect on Batavia.


----------



## 56gsa (1 December 2006)

they are consolidating capital - 3 for 1 i think - details in the latest announcement ozeb...


----------



## petee (1 December 2006)

56gsa said:
			
		

> they are consolidating capital - 3 for 1 i think - details in the latest announcement ozeb...



nope its a reconsolidation on the basis of 1NEW share for 5 OLD shares..not good really as i have seen so many of these come back to the original price of 3 or 4 cents and then ur stuffed..in the majority of cases this is the worst thing for shareholders...anyone have similar experiences??


----------



## noobs (1 December 2006)

Unless of course your ASX code is BMN and you have a f@#$ load of U308


----------



## exgeo (5 February 2007)

31/1/07 Dec Qtly. Has $7.8m in cash. 114m shares * 11.5c = $13m market cap. This seems pretty cheap so I bought some (not very technical, I know!).

Seems like there's a reasonable chance of their finding more/something else on the ground they already have, and shouldn't be any dilution for some considerable time as they have plenty of cash to explore with. BTV currently have 3.321 Mt @ 5.31g/t Au and 0.76% Cu for
770,000 Au Eq ozs at Deflector.


----------



## exgeo (7 February 2007)

Oh yeah, meant to mention but forgot - they have $7.8m in cash (from the Dec qtly report).


----------



## Football Star (24 March 2007)

This one is on the way up. Very undervalued with stock pre consol just on 2c.

12% ownership in THR, cash in bank and gold in ground. Some smart buying in the last few days. Director bought 300,000 a couple of days ago.

Holding at 10c and will build IMO to 15-18c range over next 2 months or sooner.

A great specky


----------



## laurie (24 March 2007)

Why do you think its on the way up ? one reason.... options due June 07 management's desperate bid to get heads moving otherwise no go  

cheers laurie


----------



## greggy (24 March 2007)

laurie said:
			
		

> Why do you think its on the way up ? one reason.... options due June 07 management's desperate bid to get heads moving otherwise no go
> 
> cheers laurie



I second that. Why is it on the way up?? BTV is cashed up, has a good holding in THR, but BTV has disappointed investors many time in the past. 
DYOR


----------



## Football Star (24 March 2007)

The most obvious reason is that the current market cap of the company is well below NTA and is clearly IMO one of the most undervalued low risk opportunities in the market. They have enough cash with for at least a year or 2 without the need for a capital raising and with the THR opportunity I understand they are on a significant winner. At present the deflector project is valued at less than zero based on the calculations of cash in bank + THR FPO's and Options.

Dont take my word for it. Just watch and see. I have picked a few that have bottomed and then rebounded significantly such as IIN when it was below 50c now around $1.15 and FCN that was below 30c and then went to over 60c.

I just do not see how this could be any more undervalued than it is.

Cheers 
Footy


----------



## laurie (24 March 2007)

Football Star said:
			
		

> The most obvious reason is that the current market cap of the company is well below NTA and is clearly IMO one of the most undervalued low risk opportunities in the market. They have enough cash with for at least a year or 2 without the need for a capital raising and with the THR opportunity I understand they are on a significant winner. At present the deflector project is valued at less than zero based on the calculations of cash in bank + THR FPO's and Options.
> 
> Dont take my word for it. Just watch and see. I have picked a few that have bottomed and then rebounded significantly such as IIN when it was below 50c now around $1.15 and FCN that was below 30c and then went to over 60c.
> 
> ...




lol I was that enthusiastic when I got on a few years ago   
cheers laurie


----------



## arkady (6 June 2007)

Anyone know when further drilling results are due for the Brandy Hill and Rocksteady prospects? Last announcement was the 17th May. A little bit of activity today so it might be getting closer. Here's hoping for great results!


----------



## arkady (7 June 2007)

Director buying 400,000 shares is always a good sign (announcement last night). With this and CFE I might do very well.


----------



## arkady (12 July 2007)

What sort of resource estimate are we looking at for the BTV Brandy Hill iron ore prospect? Maybe YT or Prawn might shed some more light on it? 

Significant intersections:

o 33m at 33.7% Fe
o 26m at 36.9% Fe
o 29m at 34.6% Fe


----------



## arkady (12 July 2007)

Of course anyone else who can answer my question is free to do so (just that YT seems to have all the figures lately  )  .


----------



## arkady (13 July 2007)

Given the surrounding iron ore prospects like Mt Gibson's Tallering Peak (Total 22Mil tonnes) and Extension Hill (19.5Mil Tonnes), BTV's Brandy Hill might be around the same in resource estimates - maybe even bigger.


----------



## arkady (17 July 2007)

A bit of interest shown for BTV this morning. 1 million shares so far which is high for BTV. It must getting close to another ann. as they are assessing the potential scale of the deposit (as specified in the Brandy Hill drilling results on 28/06/07).


----------



## spartn (17 July 2007)

arkady said:


> A bit of interest shown for BTV this morning. 1 million shares so far which is high for BTV. It must getting close to another ann. as they are assessing the potential scale of the deposit (as specified in the Brandy Hill drilling results on 28/06/07).




I brought into BTV a few weeks ago, due to their low Market cap, sellers are really starting to dry up now.

Spartn

:viking:


----------



## arkady (17 July 2007)

Almost 3.5 million shares and now at 15.5 cents . Things are looking very exciting. Maybe I should have topped up earlier. Probably not too late if the resource they have is large.


----------



## arkady (18 July 2007)

I'm sure I've got this right but correct me if I'm wrong:

BTV cap: $19 Million @ 16 cents

This includes: 

Deflector gold prospect of 770,000 ounces. $111 per tonne op cost + $38 Million infrastructure cost.

Thor shares = 13,000,000 shares @ 32 cents = $4,160,000

Brandy Hill iron ore prospect (great potential pending resource estimate)

+ cash in bank = ??? ($7.2 million April 07)


----------



## sleeper88 (18 July 2007)

Here's some valuation work i've done on BTV, please check it out and comment. Looks pretty undervalued, but everything hinges on a new improved BFS for deflector 

Cheers

View attachment BTV.xls


----------



## arkady (19 July 2007)

Great work Sleeper. Excellent figures. Does seem to prove that BTV is undervalued in respect to Deflector and current cash/shares.

I'm starting to get a feeling that the Brandy Hill resource estimate is going to be much much lower than expected.


----------



## Black Range (13 January 2008)

I last held Batavia back in 2006 and now feel its almost time to re board the Ship.

Batavia's major area of interest is the Gullewa Project in WA.

Here's an Overview of BTV for all those Interested. P.S. I'm Still awaiting some substantial rise in Volume from my Live ASX Feed Scanner turbotrader before entry. 

Batavia Mining Limited has made significant progress on the Deflector Gold-Copper Project, located in the Gullewa Project area, in 2005 and 2006 after realigning its objectives. Further exploration drilling was undertaken on the Deflector Gold-Copper Project which was successful in increasing the Mineral Resource to 770,000 Au Eq ozs. The global resource inventory for the Gullewa Project is now 872,000 Au Eq ozs.

The metallurgical test work program was successful in meeting the key objective of developing a common gravity and flotation process to produce gold bullion and copper-gold concentrate from the oxide, transitional and primary material.

Batavia has now completed a preliminary review of the Bankable Feasibility Study (BFS) completed on the Deflector Project last year focusing on potential enhancements to the project economics by increasing the plant throughput to achieve economies of scale.

The mining review has demonstrated that underground mining rates can average 450,000 tpa, compared with the BFS figure of 230,000 tpa, utilising the same personnel and equipment levels, with the exception of one additional underground loader for a period of 12 months.
At this increased throughput level, the unit operating costs are reduced from approximately $143 to $111 per tonne, a significant reduction of $32/tonne. The capital costs for the process plant and infrastructure would increase accordingly by approximately $11.3 million to $37.6 million due to the increased milling and flotation capacity required.

The estimated capital cost for the processing facility in the BFS was based on the acquisition of all new equipment, the installation of one large mill and excluded the possibility of utilising the existing two smaller mills already located on site. The Company therefore believes that there are opportunities to reduce the capital cost by sourcing plant and equipment from the second-hand market.

Mining costs for the Project were developed on the basis of using contract mining for the open pit and owner-operated for the underground mining operation. Under the increased mining rate scenario, capital costs for the new underground fleet would increase from $10.6 million to $12.6 million.

The review has confirmed that overall economics for the Project improve under the increased throughput scenario, notwithstanding the increased capital required in certain areas. However, Batavia is in the process of developing other opportunities that can assist and complement development of the Project either through joint venture and/or acquisition.

The Company will advise the market as soon as significant progress is achieved in this regard.

I would suggest sit back on BTV and wait for that surge in "VOLUME" Thats the Key, to a timed entry

Cheers from grant64/Blackrange

P.S. Take Note that when the (BFS) Bank Feasibility Study was undertaken Gold Price was Approx $600 P/oz. now $890+ An Increase of 45%+


----------



## rogue_investor (13 January 2008)

Black Range, thanks for the update on this one.

A couple of comments about your entry strategy: they have not traded below 10c for over 9 months so I think this level is ok to start accumulating; looking at the graph (and characteristic of mining stocks) when there has been an increase in vol the trade price spikes sharply so you (or turbotrader) will need to be quick.


----------



## Goldmann (16 January 2008)

Any idea when this one will start actually producing gold? as with other speccies, it appears they are first to get hammered, as people wont wait around for it to start producing it 5 years, when the gold price may be back to $600 by then.

PS - i love the speccies though and hold many...


----------



## tigerboi (13 May 2008)

Keep your eyes peeled on this one trendsetters,could run very soon..

121,284,574 m shares

directors buying,barr.2m & 750,000,biddle.300,000,smith.400,000 in the last 10 days..

recent sale of gold project,IO rights retained,gravity survey paid by the buyer(300,000 worth)paid $3m now plus 2m ATW shares,then 3m in 09 & 10.
plus another $4m in 11 or on a positive bfs...total price $15m

cash as of recent quarter..$8.7m

plus:

sold THR shares for..$2.6m,placement.$960,000.also 1/3 raised.$3.8m,gullewa sale.$3m

They are cashed up & looking to switch their focus to the IO area they have in the mid west north east of gbg,mmx..i believe..one to watch..tb


----------



## tigerboi (14 May 2008)

Here is some news on the brandy hill & rocksteady IO projects that BTV are looking to get up & running..with dso out of rocksteady a good chance..

The initial Iron Ore exploration recognised the company's geographic advantage in the rapidly developing Mid 
West Iron Ore Province. Cash flow from an alternative source, such as iron ore, has the potential to provide 
additional capital for infrastructure upgrades at Gullewa. The company has identified two areas of interest, 
Rocksteady and Brandy Hill. 

The Banded Iron Formation (BIF) at Rocksteady is considered prospective for hematite iron ore exploration. 
Waste dump stockpile sampling of the Rocksteady BIF returned several results of direct shipping ore (DSO) 
grade hematite. Unfortunately the variability of grades, dilution of grades and limited volumes within the 
stockpiles were disincentives to immediate exploitation. There was, however, sufficient evidence to suggest 
that the untested in situ BIF could contain significant quantities of hematite mineralisation. The May 2007 drill 
programme indicated several intersections of >55% Fe, effectively validating the potential of the area. The 
highlight of the program was drill hole BRC173 which returned results of 8m @ 56.7% Fe from 17m and 3m @ 
55.6% from 27m. 
The magnetic signature of two prominent BIF ridges at Brandy Hill are of high amplitude and comparable to 
other known magnetite projects in the Mid West Iron Ore Province. The known BIF ridges had higher than 
expected magnetite content therefore selected 5m composite samples of BIF material were submitted for 
metallurgical testwork by the Davis Tube Recovery (DTR) method. DTR results achieved concentrate grades of 
60.6% to 69.4% Fe at relatively coarse grind sizes of 30 to 40 microns passing 80%. The magnetite content 
ranged from 56.4% to 84.9%. The company continues to seek investment partners to develop the iron ore 
exploration. 
EXPLORATION FOCUS 
The immediate focus is to complete a gravity survey of the tenement block. This is scheduled for April 2008. 
This will provide another valuable level of geophysical information as part of the `clean sheet' review enabling 
exploration targeting to be completed. 
The company is focussed on achieving value for shareholders and continues to review projects with exploration 
potential.


----------



## tigerboi (19 May 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Keep your eyes peeled on this one trendsetters,could run very soon..
> 
> 121,284,574 m shares
> 
> ...




Director mr barr bought another 548,000 shares today...could be a nice big IO anns to come out on this one...they have got lots of cash..tb


----------



## blackleo (2 June 2008)

I'm all over this 1 as well. Directors (3) are all buying up big the last months and also cleaning out stale projects and building up the cash. I believe this could be a big multi bagger once the cat is out of the bag.


----------



## tigerboi (10 June 2008)

*ReIRECTORS CANT STOP BUYING!!*

Since the 5th of may the directors of batavia have bought the following amounts(neil biddle has bought another 200,000 since my first post),also the gullewa sale has been finalised today,this company is loaded with cash & still it hasnt cracked 10c...(1 trade today...)

5th may..

barr...2m shares
biddle...300,00
terry smith...400,00

9th may.. barr goes again(started the week at 55,454 shares)..
barr...750,000

13th may
terry smith...103,787

15th may
barr...146,234

19th may
barr...548,312

30th may
biddle...10,000

10th june...today
biddle...190,000

phew...talk about loading up big time this mob,i will be looking for a big anns.in the next 2 weeks...tb

maybe a buyout of the surrounding tenements of rocksteady & brandy hill.??

121,284,574 shares

approx.$18m cash.

currently..0.099c


----------



## blackleo (10 June 2008)

Yes Tigerboi it looks a winner. I can't believe others have not picked up on this. 

Just need some news and then it's off.


----------



## mike85 (17 June 2008)

i see that Neil Biddle acquired another 500,000 shares today...
does anyone know of any possible ann from BTV?


----------



## kromey (31 December 2009)

The Roper Iron Ore Deposits are entirely contained within NT Government leases EL
24102 and EL 24101 which are located approximately 120km east from Mataranka in
the Northern Territory along the sealed Roper Highway with EL 24101 residing on the
Namul Namul Pastoral lease and EL24102 within the Hodgson Downs Pastoral lease.
These undeveloped iron resources comprise some several hundred million tonnes
(Ferenzi, Report 13, NTG, 2001) of low and moderate grade ores which are in an
increasingly favourable location in relation to existing and potential infrastructure and
Asian markets.
Exploration activities on these resources are first recorded by BHP in 1955. BHP
Identified 26 deposits within the Roper Locality and these were named after letters of the
Alphabet…….A to Z. Exploration ceased by BHP in 1961 and the deposits were
confirmed by the Northern Territory Government in 1997. These leases have been held
by the Directors of North Australian Iron Ore Pty Ltd (NAIO) since 1989 in various forms.
Currently the deposits are within Exploration leases 24101 and 24102 held by NAIO.
The first significant iron ore find in the NT was made in 1911 at Murphy’s prospect near
Roper Bar. This small discovery drew BHP Ltd to the area in 1955 and led to an
investigation of the Roper River oolitic iron ore deposits. Diamond drilling, bulk sampling
and some metallurgical testing of deposits near Hodgson Downs (Deposits T, U, V and
W) Mount Fisher (Deposit M) and Sherwin Creek (Deposits A, B, C and E) was carried
out between 1956 and 1961.
This work included geological mapping, drilling (38 diamond drillholes totalling 1793 m),
shaft sinking, sampling and metallurgical testing of composite samples. Samples from
cliff exposures and test shafts were submitted to the CSIRO for petrological examination;
results of this work were presented in a number of unpublished reports (Baker and
Edwards 1956, Edwards 1956a, 1956b 1957a, 1957b) and in a published report by
Cochrane and Edwards (1960).
BHP analysis of the resource concluded that the iron within the ore was bonded
physically and not chemically therefore relatively easy to beneficiate with the then
current technology. An example of the beneficiation test in Deposit “C” (a grab sample)
of 45.8% Fe/28.5% SiO2 was upgraded to 64.9% Fe and reduced the SiO2 to 7.35%.
More recent tests by the owner have confirmed that current beneficiation techniques
would improve on that figure.
NAIO is an Australian registered private company in Darwin Australia. The company is
further registered for taxation and employee purposes to conduct business and holds
Miners Rights issued in the Northern Territory of Australia number 556444. The shares
of NAIO are wholly owned by Citizen International Investments Limited, a company
incorporated in the British Virgin Islands on the 3rd July 2007. The company has 50,000
shares and is the sole shareholder and 100% owner of NAIO.
This document is a summary of all available data on the quality and quantity of the Iron
Ore within the deposits as well as containing a map of the leases with the deposits
outlined. The entire data set is contained within CD or is available on the web at
http://www.tzent.com. NAIO was previously TZ Enterprises Pty Ltd.


----------



## kromey (31 December 2009)

DEPOSITS
The deposits are contained within the Sherwin Ironstone Member which forms a
mappable unit up to 8m thick with varying dips. At Deposit W the dip is virtually
horizontal and reasonably thick while at Deposit T the dip can be up to 22 degrees.
Accordingly most of the exploration activity, drilling and sampling was focused on
Deposit W.
Deposit A Not enough exploration with only two bulk samples taken very early in the
exploration phase.
Deposit B 37.4Million ton @ 36.3% Fe (inferred resource): magnetic in part.
Deposit C 200Million t @ 40.8% Fe (inferred resource),no overburden 16 million tons
with the lower bed averaging 45.5% on the surface over 7.3m thickness.
Deposit D Not enough exploration to infer a resource but samples assayed 47.0% Fe in
an exposed section 1.7m thick. The ore is soft and higher grade oolitic hematite at
45%-52% Fe.
Deposit E No resource inferred as too little exploration but average assays from
sampling 44.7% - 48% Fe.
Deposit F No data as never explored.
Deposit G 3 km strike length section of west dipping oolitic sandy ironstones and
ferruginous sandstone, A bulk sample ( BS2)collected by BHP ltd assayed 57.71% Fe,
there is no overburden.
Deposit H No resource inferred as too little exploration but channel sample assayed
19.1% Fe over 2.3m.
Deposit I Contains two beds of 7 m thick and 4.5m over assayed 50.4% Fe, extensive
development of secondary specularite hematite gently dipping to the North West.
Deposit J Not expected or sampled.
Deposit K No resources inferred as too little exploration but 6m thick section with a bulk
sample assayed @ 53.12% Fe.
Deposit L Not expected or sampled.
Deposit M Averages up to 4m thickness of massive soft oolitic to pisolitic ore. Gently
dipping to the east Mount Fisher is inferred at 4Mt @ 46% - 51% Fe with the best
sample recorded at 59% Fe (potential resource).
Deposit N Not inspected or sampled but lying within the Sherwin Ironstone Member
Deposit O Not inspected or sampled but lying within the Sherwin Ironstone Member
Deposit P Not inspected or sampled but lying within the Sherwin Ironstone Member
Deposit Q Geology but no assays, ironstone hosted in Bukalorkmi Sandstone
Deposit R No resource but bulk sample assayed 45.33% Fe,
Deposit S Geology but no assays and lying within the Sherwin Ironstone Member
Deposit T Measured section chip samples 40% - 48% Fe over 2-3m; drillhole assay
41.3% Fe, over 3.35m
Deposit U BHP bulk sample assayed 58% Fe over 2.5m; drillholes assayed 37.1% -
45.6% Fe, 14% - 16% SiO2 over 2.6 - 3.9m
Deposit V Measured section chip sample assayed 53.3% Fe
Deposit W Averages over 4m in thickness. Horizontal to 5 degree dip massive soft
oolitic ironstone bed hematite. Chips & bulk samples averaged 50.86% Fe (range 43% -
62.6%Fe) for over 60 million tons. Of this 60Million tons assays @ 50% - 55% Fe
with minimum overburden with a section of mesa averaging 2.5M of 58.2% Fe just
to the South of the main body. To the North the dip increases to 10 degrees to the
NW and the area of extent of “W” is approx 7 sq km. Ferenzi infers 200 million tons at W
but this is actually all deposits within EL 24102 at Hodgson Downs.


----------



## kromey (2 January 2010)

● Batavia enters into Heads of Agreement (“HOA”) with Northern Australian Iron Ore Pty Ltd ("NAIO") and Australian Ilmenite Pty Ltd ("AIPL") to acquire large, highly-prospective iron ore tenement package in Northern Territory.
● Tenements contain well-known iron ore deposits identified by BHP in the 1950’s and 60’s, as well as interpreted extensions to mineralisation at Roper Bar Iron Ore Project (Western Desert Resources-Itochu JV).
● Batavia to immediately begin review of historical data to formulate field programme and assess whether to proceed with acquisition.
The Board of Batavia Mining Limited (“Batavia or the Company”) is pleased to announce that it has entered into a Heads of Agreement (“HOA”) to exclusively negotiate the acquisition of a large tenement package situated in the Northern Territory which is highly prospective for iron ore. ("Acquisition").
In accordance with the HOA Batavia has the exclusive right until 31 January 2010 to enter into a final and formal binding agreement in respect to the Acquisition (“Option Agreement”) That agreement will grant to Batavia a six month option to make the final purchase decision, during which time Batavia will conduct due diligence and exploration. (“Option Period”)http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20091223/pdf/01025730.pdf


----------



## kromey (5 April 2010)

A THREE-MAN Territory company has made $15 million on an Outback mining tenement %u2014 and could make up to $50 million more. 

Darwin-based North Australian Iron Ore Pty Limited has signed a deal with Perth investment and exploration firm Batavia Mining.

Batavia will get 100 per cent of the shares in the Territory junior explorer, which has an exploration licence over 3500 square kilometres of land at Roper River, 475km southeast of Darwin.

The tenement ? and an adjoining prospect ? are being hailed as the next Pilbara, although the resource has yet to be firmed up.

In return, North Australian Iron Ore will get $15 million in cash, 150 million shares in Batavia and an option for 100 million more shares.

It will also receive 4.5c per tonne of ore during mining. North Australian head Jerry Ren said: 

"This is more a merger than a sellout."

He said the Roper iron ore mine could be the biggest investment project in Territory history.

Western Desert Resources owns a massive tenement next door.

The two operations are investigating how to export the iron ore.

The main option is to transport the ore as slurry by pipe or barge about 100 kilometres to Port Roper.

Both companies are believed to be in negotiations with the Territory Government about building a bulk loader at the port.

"It's called Port Roper but there's nothing there," Mr Ren said. "We would have to build it."

Much of the ore at the Roper is high grade.

The lower-grade material would be beneficiated ? washed to improve its quality.

Mr Ren said mining could begin within two years.

Japanese company Itochu has bought a share of Western Desert Resources.

It also tried to buy a stake in North Australian Iron Ore ? but the overtures were rejected in favour of Batavia.


----------



## kromey (15 April 2010)

Jiangyin Huaxi Steel takes placement in BTV and also offers offtake agreement for 1million tonnes a year for a period of 5 years. 
BTV are moving quickly with Roper Iron ore project and so will its share price when it trades again.....Jiangyin Huaxi Steel, a subsidiary of the Jiangsu Huaxi Group, was established in 2002 and is
located in Jiangyin, approximately 100km northwest of Shanghai. Jiangyin Huaxi Steel currently
employs approximately 3,400 employees and has a product portfolio covering billets, wire, flat
and stainless steel. Jiangyin Huaxi Steel recorded revenue of AUD$1.4 billion in 2009 and
earnings before interest and tax of AUD$109 million which is forecast to increase to AUD$147
million in 2010 with revenue of AUD$1 ,639 million.
Jiangsu Huaxi Group is the largest township enterprise in China and comprises 57 subsidiary
companies. In 2009, revenue of the Jiangsu Huaxi Group was approximately AUD$7.5 billion.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 April 2010)

kromey,

If you're going to quote from articles elsewhere on the web you need to link to the original source material so people know where it came from.

Also, as I'm not sure where this information is from I cannot know whether or not you're infringing copyright. In future, without a link to the original source material, these kind of posts will probably be deleted.

If it's from a company announcement please let us know which announcement.

Thanks!


----------



## kromey (15 April 2010)

Here's the link to the source material I quoted in my post above.http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100413/pdf/01054343.pdf


----------



## kromey (15 April 2010)

> *Red-hot iron ore prices attract resource juniors BARRY FITZGERALD *
> April 12, 2010
> 
> *Batavia Mining becomes the latest to make the switch as current pricing expectations gives added confidence.*
> ...




More here: http://www.theage.com.au/business/redhot-iron-ore-prices-attract-resource-juniors-20100411-s0uq.html


----------



## jancha (13 September 2010)

Hi all
Like the look of this stock atm.
Hasn't done much for awhile since May but some volume in trade & a jump from 19c to 24c. News to come perhaps.
Anyones thoughts on BTV? 
Looks kind of bullish.


----------



## jancha (14 September 2010)

jancha said:


> Hi all
> Like the look of this stock atm.
> Hasn't done much for awhile since May but some volume in trade & a jump from 19c to 24c. News to come perhaps.
> Anyones thoughts on BTV?
> Looks kind of bullish.




Looks like i guessed right with announcement coming out.
Could be some good news judging by the jump & increase in volume.


----------



## System (24 September 2010)

Batavia Mining Limited (BTV) is now known as Sherwin Iron Limited (SHD).

Discussion of this company continues in the SHD thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20652

This thread has now been closed.


----------

